# 3rd Central Texas Antique Bottle Show Oct 26 - 27 2018



## texkev (Oct 6, 2018)

October 26-27 2018 on a Friday & Saturday in Waco, Texas
3rd Central Texas Antique Bottle Show
Red Men Hall
4521 Speight Avenue
Waco, TX
Friday 1:00 – 6:00 pm
Saturday 9:00 am – 3:00 pm
Central Texas Bottle Collectors, Contact: Jay Kasper 361-649-8221


----------

